# Can baby budgies be moved to new nest



## Tracylynn

Hi…I have two untamed budgies who recently started mating. I had put a coconut in their cage a while back not realizing it would possibly be used as a nest. The female starting laying eggs in it but kept throwing them out however left the last three. I am obviously inexperienced and looking back now I wish I did things differently but now the first egg hatched. Is it even possible to move the baby and two remaining eggs into a nest box at this point? Looking for help with the situation as I don’t know what to do but plan on taking all nesting material out as soon as this clutch is complete.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Are the budgies in a cage by themselves with the nest in the coconut hut or are there other budgies in the cage?
The two parents need to be in a cage alone with the clutch.
Make sure you get a nest box with a concave bottom.

Wash your hands carefully before handling the chick and the eggs.
Have nest box ready and place eggs particularly in same position in the nest box hopefully with a concave. T
The hen will follow the clutch of with the sqawking baby and start to feed again. 
If she is committed and hopefully finished the clutch she should follow through. 
*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Tracylynn

FaeryBee said:


> *Are the budgies in a cage by themselves with the nest in the coconut hut or are there other budgies in the cage?
> The two parents need to be in a cage alone with the clutch.
> Make sure you get a nest box with a concave bottom.
> 
> Wash your hands carefully before handling the chick and the eggs.
> Have nest box ready and place eggs particularly in same position in the nest box hopefully with a concave. T
> The hen will follow the clutch of with the sqawking baby and start to feed again.
> If she is committed and hopefully finished the clutch she should follow through. *
> 
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> 
> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> 
> *List of Stickies*
> 
> *Posting on the Forums*
> 
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> 
> *FAQ*
> 
> *Articles*
> 
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> 
> *Avian First Aid*
> 
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> 
> *Cage sizes.*
> 
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> 
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> 
> *Resource Directory*


----------



## Tracylynn

Thank you so much. Yes it’s just the mom, dad and babies/eggs. I never had any intention of breeding them nor do I want to, it just happened and we unfortunately didn’t handle it correctly from the start. I will try what you mentioned, I was just afraid the mom might abandon them if I move them. What kind of bedding should I but in the nest box?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Use either pine shavings (not dust) or aspen shavings (not dust) for the bedding in the nest box.

When did the first chick hatch?
If you want to wait until the other two eggs hatch before moving them, you can do so.
Hopefully, the Mom will follow the squawking babies to the nest box in order feed them.*


----------



## Tracylynn

FaeryBee said:


> *Use either pine shavings (not dust) or aspen shavings (not dust) for the bedding in the nest box.
> 
> When did the first chick hatch?
> If you want to wait until the other two eggs hatch before moving them, you can do so.
> Hopefully, the Mom will follow the squawking babies to the nest box in order feed them.*


----------



## Tracylynn

Great thank you! The first one hatched last night. I just ordered a box that will come by Tuesday so I let the other two hatch in the coconut then move them, hopefully it won’t cause any problems 🤞🏻


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please keep us updated in this thread on how things progress. *


----------



## Tracylynn

FaeryBee said:


> *Please keep us updated in this thread on how things progress. *


Will do…thank you for your help!


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

Despite the situation, you've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree with her 100%! 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include many of the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going!

Best wishes 👋


----------



## Tracylynn

StarlingWings said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Despite the situation, you've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I agree with her 100%!
> 
> You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include many of the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything!
> 
> If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.
> 
> Please keep us posted on how things are going!
> 
> Best wishes 👋


Thanks so much…thank you for informative site!!


----------

